# Newbie Here



## Mario (30/6/14)

Greetings!!!

My name is Mario from Cape Town and been vaping for the last 8 months and just loving it. Been vaping on the Itaste vv & SVD and i have just pre ordered my Siegle 30W & Magma from VapeClub ...hope to get it in this week,I hope

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (30/6/14)

hi @Mario and welcome to forum!

lovely setup you have buddy


----------



## Silver (30/6/14)

Welcome @Mario 
All the best for your vaping and it sounds like you have some amazing kit lined up
Let us know how that Magma goes


----------



## Mario (30/6/14)

I have already built some nano,micro & trico coils ect.(28g )@0.7 ohms to test out once the Magma arrives and i will give my thoughts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/6/14)

Most welcome @Mario. Happy vaping, especially on the advanced gear coming...and do tell us about it.


----------

